# Tcd24004a



## dtest1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi all,
I got an old sa2 tcd24004a, how do I know if this unit is lift time or not. when I check the system info under service level it display: "I:-"?
can I use sleeper's iso script on this unit? I want to able to transfer recording to the pc... thanks.


----------



## DennyH (May 31, 2006)

i believe lifetime only says 5: product lifetime service, I'm not sure if there are variations of it or not.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

And no, you cannot use Sleeper's ISO...that hasn't been current for a long, long time.


----------



## 3sila (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry to bring this thread back, but i thought that tcd24004"A" is for standalone = no monthly fees, i may be wrong so please correct me.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A is just a sub-version of the 240 series, yes, which are all standalones. Unless it is Lifetimed, you need a sub for it to do much. Let it call home to find out its status.

You don't need to hack it to pull recordings to the PC, as the current stock software has TiVoToGo.


----------



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry to bring this thread back up again... I'm considering grabbing this unit off eBay new unused for 4 years so for sure it ought to have the old software etc.. on it Would I be able to hack it? I've found quite several good scripts and so on but I'm uneasy about how I can confirm the unit I get in is going to be even hackable? Is there another way to confirm it? Or does the same apply for if it's got 5 or 6 in the begining at the serial # it'll need a prom socketin' session? Or is it good to go if it's anything but these 2 #s at the begining of the serial? 

TIA!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A TSN beginning with 5 or 6 requires a PROM mod to hack, prior versions just software. 

There are no hacks that we can discuss here that will remove the need for a sub, that would be theft of service.


----------



## GISJason420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! Um I'm not lookin to commit theft of svc but nice to know it's doable tho.


----------

